# MaxxDry XL from DryGuy



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

How many times have you come in from a morning hunt or even from clearing snow from your driveway taken your boots off and later have to put them back on only to find them cold and damp?
Not anymore with MaxxDry XL™ forced air dryer. In about an hour or less you can have dry or warm boots, shoes and gloves. With the ability to heat up to 105° F the MaxxDry XL™ is also good for removing odor, perspiration, bacteria and mold, due to moisture. With the included extensions you can dry even tall boots and have them ready to head out for the afternoon hunt knowing you will have warm and dry feet.
On either heat or no heat dry the MaxxDry XL™ will not damage breathable Hypalon®, or other linings, Neoprene, Polyester Microfiber materials, woven nylon, expensive leather, canvas, vinyl, rubber, plastics or other man-made materials. Only using “Forced Air” MaxxDry XL™ does not release any potentially damaging ozone or market hyped ionization into the air. 
I found the MaxxDry XL™ to be extremely quiet and not irritating. Measuring 9” D X 10.75” H X 9” W it is esthetically pleasing to have sit near a door in a family room. The built in timer gives you the control to warm or dry from up to 3 hours and a 6’ cord allows for plenty of cord to put anywhere. This is one of the top products I have had the opportunity to use and review. It is a product that is worthy of the cost and is so practical for any household and comes with a 1 year warranty.
Just remember that MaxxDry XL™ is often copied but will not be duplicated!
For more information on this product and their full line visit them at www.maxxdry.com/index.html

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com 
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

